# Where is the best place to buy Ridgid Scout?



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I am in the market for a Ridgid Scout the lowest I have found them is $1254.00. Anyone seen them cheaper?

Thanks


----------



## Txmasterplumber (Oct 2, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> I am in the market for a Ridgid Scout the lowest I have found them is $1254.00. Anyone seen them cheaper?
> 
> Thanks


saw them on Tool Up for like 1213.00. I used one today, but when I get one i'm going with the SR-20. It's the same price as the Navitrac 2, but way more features and easier to use.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

ToolUp.com has always been my go to place.

Mark


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Central Winnelson is the cheapest your gonna find. There on NW 10th in OKC.

http://www.centralwinnelson.com/


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Will said:


> Central Winnelson is the cheapest your gonna find. There on NW 10th in OKC.
> 
> http://www.centralwinnelson.com/



Do you know if they are owned by the same guys as Tulsa?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Call Allan J Coleman, they always have great prices on Ridgid tools and 99% of the time have what you need in stock.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

There is one in the swap section of this forum.....


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> There is one in the swap section of this forum.....



The guys first post, Nah I'll buy new or at least used from some one I trust or can see it first.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> There is one in the swap section of this forum.....


There was one. I thought my "Yoink" post was pretty clear...


----------

